# Team Tomburg Tripp 2009 zum Gardasee



## Handlampe (20. September 2008)

Nachdem es dieses Jahr wieder so traumhaft am Lago di Garda war habe ich mir Ã¼berlegt, das es doch fein wÃ¤hre im nÃ¤chsten Jahr mit einer etwas grÃ¶Ãeren Gruppe zum Gardasee zu fahren.


Der Termin:

*05.09 - 12.09.2009*


Unterkunft:







Das Hotel liegt direkt am Startpunkt der alten Ponalestrasse die hoch nach Pregasina fÃ¼hrt, bietet einen herrlichen Blick auf Riva und die MÃ¶glichkeit zu einem erfrischenden Bad direkt nach der Tour oder aber auch schon vor dem FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck.
Vom einfachen 3-Bett Apartment fÃ¼r knappe 500 â¬ die Woche bis zum feinen 2 Zimmer KDB Apartment fÃ¼r 1000 â¬ ist auch preislich fÃ¼r Jeden was dabei.
Wir haben damals in dem einfachen 3-Bett-Apartment gewohnt, welches vollkommen ausreichend war. Den tollen Steg direkt Ã¼ber dem Wasser haben nÃ¤mlich alle Zimmer

Touren technisch ist natÃ¼rlich auch fÃ¼r Jeden was dabei, wobei natÃ¼rlich die SteinbeiÃer am Ehesten auf ihre Kosten kommen. Aber auch einfachere Strecken  z.B. Richtung Arco sind kein Problem. 

Als Weiteres wÃ¤hre auch meine Ãberlegung, je nach GrÃ¶Ãe der Gruppe, einen Kleinbus zu mieten, in dem 
1. Die RÃ¤der auf Hin und RÃ¼ckfahrt transportiert werden kÃ¶nnen
2. Der Vorort als Shuttlebus dienen kÃ¶nnte um einzelne Regionen besser anfahren zu kÃ¶nnen.


Fange einfach mal frÃ¼h mit den Planungen an, damit sich jeder der Lust hat darauf einstellen kann.

Ausserdem sollten wir spÃ¤testens im Juni die Reservierungen im Excelsior vorgenommen haben.


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. September 2008)

Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ach eigentlich müsste man ja nächstes Jahr mal zum Gardasee fahren.





			
				Meise schrieb:
			
		

> Ohja hät ick och Bock druf!





			
				Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Die Family schön am Strand, und ich geh ne runde Fahrradfahren.


Original Mitschnitt von heute. 
Ich melde mal direkt Interesse an. Nicht das die besten Plätze später vergriffen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (20. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Der Termin:
> 
> *29.08 - 5.09.2009*



Schade, wäre gerne mitgefahren. Aber am 2.09. ist KFL


----------



## Handlampe (21. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Schade, wäre gerne mitgefahren. Aber am 2.09. ist KFL



Tztztz, das Team III ist natürlich schon fest eingeplant, da gibt es keine Ausreden.


----------



## joscho (21. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tztztz, das Team III ist natürlich schon fest eingeplant, da gibt es keine Ausreden.



Hm, dann muss ich ja schon wieder KFL ausfallen lassen 

Natürlich würde mich das reizen. Die Gegend ist geil und in der Gruppe wird das garantiert ein Riesenspaß - und wahrscheinlich würde ich sogar irgendeine für mich taugliche Anfängertour finden. Aber ... es gibt ein paar persönliche Argumente, die das eher unrealistisch erscheinen lassen. Ich behalte es auf jeden Fall mal im Hinterkopf und Danke Dir für Dein Angebot 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (21. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tztztz, das Team III ist natürlich schon fest eingeplant, da gibt es keine Ausreden.





 *Süß*

Können wir auch nur *einen* von uns schicken ?


----------



## Handlampe (22. September 2008)

Wie jetzt, Renate ???

Ich denke, euch gibt es nur im Paket.


----------



## Tazz (22. September 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, Renate ???
> 
> Ich denke, euch gibt es nur im Paket.



Hmmm 

 , da hast Du auch wieder recht .......... im Paket ist es schöner 

Ich *muß* noch mal darüber nachdenken


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. September 2008)

Hallo Uwe,
nur mal so als kleiner Tipp von der Lago-"Fachfrau": 
in dieser Woche dürfte Riva mehr als ausgebucht sein, da der August bis erste Sep-Woche traditionell der Ferienmonat der Italiener ist und auch die Bayern da noch Urlaub haben. D.h. da ist schon Monate vorher fast alles ziemlich dicht.
Also entweder früh buchen oder einen Termin vor dem 15. Juli bzw. nach dem 15. September finden.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MasifCentralier (26. September 2008)

Hi,
wie wär es denn vor den großen Ferien? Da dürfte am wenigsten los sein und dann wär ich auch dabei.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie wär es denn vor den großen Ferien? Da dürfte am wenigsten los sein und dann wär ich auch dabei.
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Nee, Seb, der Termin steht fest.

Und ich war jetzt auch schon ein paar Mal im September dort....ich find es gar nicht so schlimm, sind halt ein paar mehr Biker unterwegs, na und?

Zumindest hat man dann keine Probleme, das irgendwo noch Schnee rumliegt Ausserdem hatte ich bis dato immer tolles Wetter im September.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badehose (26. September 2008)

Uwe, 
super Sache und ich wäre sofort dabei.
Aber leider findet zu diesem Termin auch die Eurobike statt, was für mich Urlaubssperre bedeutet.
Aber für ne Tagestour bei euch wird´s bestimmt mal passen.
Bis dann.
Gene


----------



## Manni (26. September 2008)

Badehose schrieb:


> Uwe,
> super Sache und ich wäre sofort dabei.
> Aber leider findet zu diesem Termin auch die Eurobike statt, was für mich Urlaubssperre bedeutet.
> Aber für ne Tagestour bei euch wird´s bestimmt mal passen.
> ...



Hey super Gene, da bin ich dabei  Kleiner Alpencross Friedrichshafen - Riva via Tremalzo. Am See den TTlern auf den Geist gehen und noch ne Tagestour zum Monte Caplone 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Handlampe (26. November 2008)

Damit dieser Fred nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, gibt es jetzt schon die erste Terminänderung.

Ich würde gerne eine Woche nach hinten verlegen.

Der neue Termin wäre dann vom:

5.9.09
-
12.9.09​

Grund ist der, weil ich den Gardaseetripp gerne mit der Reise von den SIT Leuten nach Finale Ligure kombinieren möchte.


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. November 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Damit dieser Fred nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, gibt es jetzt schon die erste Terminänderung.
> 
> Ich würde gerne eine Woche nach hinten verlegen.
> 
> ...





Einspruch!!!!


----------



## Spooky (29. Dezember 2008)

Habt ihr euch geeinigt ?

Welcher Termin wird's ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## FLASHo (2. Januar 2009)

Hm... schade ich bin mit meinen Kollegen leider nur bis zum 30 da hätten sonst gerne mal ein paar Runden drehen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Damit dieser Fred nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, gibt es jetzt schon die erste Terminänderung.
> 
> Ich würde gerne eine Woche nach hinten verlegen.
> 
> ...



Da simmer dabei dat is prima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handlampe (13. Januar 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch geeinigt ?
> 
> Welcher Termin wird's ?
> 
> ...



Geeinigt haben wir uns nicht wirklich da gewisse Kollegen wohl den Hals nicht genug bekommen können  von irgendwelchen Alpencrossen- langsam muß es doch langweilig werden. Naja, ich verstehe es nicht...

Der Termin ist jetzt der 5.9. bis 12.9.


----------



## PacMan (13. Januar 2009)

Bin dabei, bin dabei!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (13. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Damit dieser Fred nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, gibt es jetzt schon die erste Terminänderung.
> 
> Ich würde gerne eine Woche nach hinten verlegen.
> 
> ...



Hi, 
ich würde an dem Termin auch gerne mitkommen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## asphaltjunkie (13. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Damit dieser Fred nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, gibt es jetzt schon die erste Terminänderung.
> 
> Ich würde gerne eine Woche nach hinten verlegen.
> 
> ...



Hi, 
ich würde an dem Termin auch gerne mitkommen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Manni (13. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Geeinigt haben wir uns nicht wirklich da gewisse Kollegen wohl den Hals nicht genug bekommen können  von irgendwelchen Alpencrossen- langsam muß es doch langweilig werden. Naja, ich verstehe es nicht...
> 
> Der Termin ist jetzt der 5.9. bis 12.9.



In deinem Alter würd ich sowas aufregendes auch nicht mehr machen, da ist das 3534379mal Gardasee deutlich interessanter


----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> In deinem Alter würd ich sowas aufregendes auch nicht mehr machen, da ist das 3534379mal Gardasee deutlich interessanter




Hmm, man weiß nicht was besser ist: Das 3534379mal eine herrlich trailige Abfahrt oberhalb des Sees ohne Rucksack mit anschließendem Latte direkt am See zu genießen, oder sich zum 354353mal über eine langweilige  Schotterabfahrt ärgern, nachdem man gerade 2 Stunden auf der anderen Seite des Berges eine üble Steinpiste hochgeschoben hat. Vielleicht hatte man dabei ja sogar noch Glück und der Rucksack war leicht, weil man alle Klamotten am Leib getragen hat...wegen des Temperatursturzes und des Dauerregens....HERZLICHEN DANK


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. Januar 2009)

Gefühlt war ich ja auch schon 3534379mal am See.   Und habe schon am Tag der Heimreise wieder diesen unwiderstehlichen "Drang zum Buchen". Natürlich nur um sicher zu gehen, dass ich beim nächsten Besuch auch wieder ein Bettchen vorfinde. Man weiß ja nie ... 
Wäre übrigens vom 4. bis 25. Juli zum gefühlt 3534380. Mal vor Ort. Wer also Lust auf ein Toürchen hat ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2009)

Na prima

Die Liste sieht bis jetzt so aus:

Daniel (MieMaMeise)
Wolfgang (asphaltjunkie)
Pascal (Pacman)
Michael (Stunt-Beck)
Barbara (Redfraggle)
Uwe (Handlampe)


----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Gefühlt war ich ja auch schon 3534379mal am See.   Und habe schon am Tag der Heimreise wieder diesen unwiderstehlichen "Drang zum Buchen". Natürlich nur um sicher zu gehen, dass ich beim nächsten Besuch auch wieder ein Bettchen vorfinde. Man weiß ja nie ...



Hähä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. Januar 2009)

Ich, ich, ich! Auch!


----------



## Blut Svente (14. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, man weiß nicht was besser ist: Das 3534379mal eine herrlich trailige Abfahrt oberhalb des Sees ohne Rucksack mit anschließender Latte ...HERZLICHEN DANK


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Januar 2009)

Es wäre schön, wenn die ein oder andere Frau noch mitfahren würde.
Also Mädels kommt in die Hufen, ist doch nur geil am Gardaseee!!!


----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich, ich, ich! Auch!



Freut mich, daß du dabei bist Claus 
Du wirst dich super mit Pascal verstehen.....der ist auch so ein Kamikaze 

Aktuelle Liste:


Daniel (MieMaMeise)
Wolfgang (asphaltjunkie)
Pascal (Pacman)
Michael (Stunt-Beck)
Barbara (Redfraggle)
Uwe (Handlampe)
Claus (Bagatellschaden)


----------



## surftigresa (14. Januar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn die ein oder andere Frau noch mitfahren würde.
> Also Mädels kommt in die Hufen, ist doch nur geil am Gardaseee!!!


 
Ich würde die Frauenquote ja schon gerne verbessern.

Macht ihr da Urlaub? Sprich: habe ich eine Chance, bei Eurem Tempo mitzukommen 

Dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall gerne dabei.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. Januar 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich würde die Frauenquote ja schon gerne verbessern.
> 
> Macht ihr da Urlaub? Sprich: habe ich eine Chance, bei Eurem Tempo mitzukommen
> 
> Dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall gerne dabei.



Solltest Du Dir nicht entgehen lassen! Es wird sich immer eine Konstellation finden, in der jeder glücklich wird. Außerdem sind wir da alle im Urlaub und schwer stressbefreit. Wär' schön, wenn Du dabei wärst!

Claus.


----------



## PacMan (14. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Freut mich, daß du dabei bist Claus
> Du wirst dich super mit Pascal verstehen.....der ist auch so ein Kamikaze


Gar nicht wahr! Ich fahr immer vorsichtig! 
Aber ich hab Claus ja schon bei der Oktobertour kennengelernt. Stimmt, wir haben uns gut verstanden.


----------



## mikkael (14. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Freut mich, daß du dabei bist Claus
> Aktuelle Liste:


Hey Uwe,

wie viele konnten die erste Reise nicht überstehen und mussten *zurückgelassen* werden? Oder war das beim Alpencross, wo bei Euch traditionell keine Gefangene gemacht wird? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. Januar 2009)

Äh Uwe, ich hatte ja bereits in meinem ersten Post geschrieben, dass ich z.Z. keine direkte Zusage machen kann. Zumindest nicht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt. Wenn alles gut geht, werde ich mir ab Juli ein neues Arbeitsverhältnis suchen müssen. Eine Probezeit ist mehr als Wahrscheinlich, was somit erstmal Urlaubspause bedeutet. Ich kann somit erst 100% zusagen, wenn ich weiß was ich ab Juli mache und wie dann die Umstände sind. Setz mich doch deshalb bitte erstmal als eventuell auf die Liste. Wann genau wollt ihr buchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. Januar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut geht, werde ich mir ab Juli ein neues Arbeitsverhältnis suchen müssen.



So hab ich die Wirtschaftskrise noch gar nicht betrachtet...


Claus

(Wir wissen, wie's gemeint ist, Daniel )


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Hey Uwe,
> 
> wie viele konnten die erste Reise nicht überstehen und mussten *zurückgelassen* werden? Oder war das beim Alpencross, wo bei Euch traditionell keine Gefangene gemacht wird?
> 
> VG Mikkael




Keine Angst Mikkael, die kranken Menschen vom TT müssen natürlich auch dieses  Jahr wieder ihre Alpencrosssucht befriedigen, sind also am Gardasee nicht dabei. Du kannst also getrost mitfahren. Wie sieht's aus?

@MieMaMeise: Moment mal Daniel, ich hab schon gebucht, wenn du jetzt absagst müsstest du ca. 1000 Milliarden  Stornogebühren zahlen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Januar 2009)

Apropos Witschaft und so. Ist in deinem Arbeitsverhältnis wieder alles klar Uwe?


----------



## mikkael (15. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Keine Angst Mikkael, die kranken Menschen vom TT müssen natürlich auch dieses  Jahr wieder ihre Alpencrosssucht befriedigen, sind also am Gardasee nicht dabei. Du kannst also getrost mitfahren. Wie sieht's aus?


Ich komme mit. Haltet meinen TT-Ehrenplatz fest!

Ich frage mal Herrn Sunday, ob er mitfährt. Wenn ja, rücken wir mit eigener Unterkunft. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> @MieMaMeise: Moment mal Daniel, ich hab schon gebucht, wenn du jetzt absagst mÃ¼sstest du ca. 1000 Milliarden â¬ StornogebÃ¼hren zahlen.



Wieso kommt einem das heutzutage fast schon gÃ¼nstig vor!?


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Januar 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich würde die Frauenquote ja schon gerne verbessern.
> 
> Macht ihr da Urlaub? Sprich: habe ich eine Chance, bei Eurem Tempo mitzukommen
> 
> ...



Also, jetzt stell mal Dein Licht nicht unter den Scheffel!!!
Du bist doch fit, abgesehen davon hatte ich eh vor mich mal wieder auf ein Surfbrett zu wagen und da könntest Du ja ein bißchen coachen!
Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (17. Januar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ...abgesehen davon hatte ich eh vor mich mal wieder auf ein Surfbrett zu wagen und da könntest Du ja ein bißchen coachen!
> Viele Grüße
> Barbara


 
Jaaaaaaa, da bin ich gut drin  Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, meinen Kram mitzunehmen.

Ok, dann plant mich doch bitte mit ein. Die Bilder von Claus vom letzten Jahr waren doch sehr überzeugend.

Im Grunde habe ich mein Zuhause ja auch immer dabei. Müsste ich nur mal gucken, ob man da bei Euch irgendwo stehen kann.

Viele Grüsse,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Januar 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaa, da bin ich gut drin  Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, meinen Kram mitzunehmen.
> 
> Ok, dann plant mich doch bitte mit ein. Die Bilder von Claus vom letzten Jahr waren doch sehr überzeugend.
> 
> ...



Kurz hinter Limone ist der camping Garda. Der ist zwar nicht gerade billig aber für ne Woche geht es ja. Sollten sich noch mehrere entschließen Campingmäßig unterwegs zu sein werde ich auch mit WW anreisen.


----------



## Handlampe (19. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön, Melanie 

Campieren in Limone halte ich allerdings für nicht sehr geschickt, da ihr dann jedesmal mit dem Auto nach Riva fahren müsstet. Mit dem Rad durch die Tunnel ist nämlich lebensgefährlich.
Da wäre ein Campingplatz in Riva sicherlich besser.

Habe mir übrigens gerade den neuen Guide inc. GPS-Daten von Andreas Albrecht für den Gardasee bestellt. Dann können wir auch einmal ein paar neue Routen im Süden fahren z.B. rund um Garda....sieht sehr interessant aus



Aktuelle Liste:


Wolfgang (asphaltjunkie)
Pascal (Pacman)
Michael (Stunt-Beck)
Barbara (Redfraggle)
Uwe (Handlampe)
Claus (Bagatellschaden)
Melanie (surftigresa)

Auf der "Nicht 100% sicher" Liste:

Daniel (MieMaMeise)


----------



## supasini (19. Januar 2009)

boah, das ist zur Zeit echt der härteste Fred!
ich hab ja nen Beruf mit einigen Vorteilen, aber die unflexiblen Ferienzeiten sind echt zum :kotz:
wär das geil, mit Bikern UND Surfern zum Gardasee zu fahren  
aber da ist das Schuljahr schon wieder dran...


----------



## surftigresa (19. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> boah, das ist zur Zeit echt der härteste Fred!
> ich hab ja nen Beruf mit einigen Vorteilen, aber die unflexiblen Ferienzeiten sind echt zum :kotz:
> wär das geil, mit Bikern UND Surfern zum Gardasee zu fahren
> aber da ist das Schuljahr schon wieder dran...


 
Ich erinnere mich noch gut, dass man Schule auch schwäntzen konnte. Und da Du über 18 bist, kannst Du doch sogar die Entschuldigung selber unterschreiben  
Wo ist also das Problem


----------



## supasini (20. Januar 2009)

Knalleridee - werd ich mal drüber nachdenken...
Aber vielleicht sollten wir einfach mal nen gemeinsamen Bike&Surf-Trip des Lokalforums machen? Ich würde ein langes WE in Wissant vorschlagen: 430 km, gut zum Biken (sandiges, hügeliges Hinterland, viele Feldwege, manche Trails) und wenn die Windrichtung stimmt ne richtig leckere Welle mit wenig Strömung 
einige Impressionen vom letzten Mai (Bilder in größer im Fotoalbum):

Die Bucht und Wissant - Blick auf Cap Gris Nez







Biken im Hinterland






Surfer






Der Strand - Blick auf Cap Blanc Nez






edit: das soll natürlich KEINE Gardasee-Alternative sein, sondern ist für die Surfer-Fraktion unter den MTBlern interessant. Nur zum Biken ist das Revier nicht so prall, trotzdem lohnt es sich, wenn man zum Surfen dorthinfährt, ein Hardtail oder Tourenbike mitzunehmen und das Hinterland zu durchstreifen.
ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass sich dies dem geneigten (und wohlwollenden) Leser erschließen könne...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Januar 2009)

Wow, voll die Hammer-Alternative zum Gardasee. Biker werden bestimmt auf ihre Kosten kommen.

Fahrt- und Übernachtungskosten. 

Ausschließlich.


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Januar 2009)

nabend!

so, der alpencross ist um 1 woche vorverlegt worden. das heißt: ich bin mit dabei.

Bruda: werde dafür aber net mit nach finale fahren.

gruß thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Januar 2009)

Bis wann muß eigentlich gebucht sein Uwe?


----------



## Handlampe (21. Januar 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Bis wann muß eigentlich gebucht sein Uwe?



Bei der Gruppengröße werde ich den Endtermin zum buchen auf Anfang Mai legen, damit wir auch alle unterkommen.

Doppelt erfreulich: Ein Kernmitglied ist auch dabei 
+ Herzdame

(da wird sich Barbara aber freuen...endlich noch ein Mädchen)

*Aktuelle Liste:*


_Wolfgang (asphaltjunkie)
Pascal (Pacman)
Michael (Stunt-Beck)
Barbara (Redfraggle)
Uwe (Handlampe)
Claus (Bagatellschaden)
Melanie (surftigresa)
Ralf (blitzfitz)
Sylvia (KiBa)

Auf der "Nicht 100% sicher Liste:

Daniel (MieMaMeise)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (21. Januar 2009)

Super erfreulich. Noch ein TT'ler mehr....und dann sogar noch Verwandschaft 

...und Mikkael habe ich auch ganz Ã¼bersehen...


*Aktuelle Liste:*


_Wolfgang (asphaltjunkie)
Pascal (Pacman)
Michael (Stunt-Beck)
Barbara (Redfraggle)
Uwe (Handlampe)
Claus (Bagatellschaden)
Melanie (surftigresa)
Ralf (blitzfitz)
Sylvia (KiBa)
Thomas (daywalker74)
Mikkael (Mikkael)

Auf der "Nicht 100% sicherâ Liste:

Daniel (MieMaMeise)_


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bei der Gruppengröße werde ich den Endtermin zum buchen auf Anfang Mai legen, damit wir auch alle unterkommen.
> 
> Doppelt erfreulich: Ein Kernmitglied ist auch dabei
> + Herzdame
> ...



Du hast doch nicht gedacht ich würde alleine fahren, ich bringe auch noch ne Dame mit Herz mit.


----------



## mikkael (21. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...und Mikkael habe ich auch ganz übersehen


Jou. Irgend jemand soll verbittert rumhocken.


----------



## Handlampe (26. Januar 2009)

Hab vor einigen Tagen das neue Guidebuch inc. GPS-Daten vom Gardasee bekommen. Sieht interessant aus. 

Es gibt sogar einige wirklich Einsteigerfreundliche Touren.

Somit haben wir vom Ein-Auf-Um-Über(Steine)steiger bis zum Steinbeißer so ziemlich alles abgedeckt.

Ich glaube, das wird ein ganz schöner SPASS.

Ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf.


----------



## surftigresa (26. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab vor einigen Tagen das neue Guidebuch inc. GPS-Daten vom Gardasee bekommen. Sieht interessant aus.
> 
> Es gibt sogar einige wirklich Einsteigerfreundliche Touren.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Uwe!

Das mit den einsteigerfreundlichen Touren hättest Du jetzt besser nicht erwähnt. Ich hatte gerade beschlossen, bis September noch fleissig zu üben um wenigstens eine kleine Überlebenschance zu haben. Jetzt kannst Du mir doch nicht einfach die Motivation nehmen 
Ich tue jetzt einfach mal so, als hätte ich das nicht gelesen und trainiere fein weiter. 

Aber ich merke schon, Du bist mal wieder bestens vorbereitet. Das ist ja ein Service wie bei einer organisierten Tour 

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich auch schon riesig auf den Urlaub 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2009)

Endtermin zur Anmeldung zum TT-Gardaseetripp:

*1. April 2009*


Hab den Termin ein wenig nach vorne gelegt, damit wir auch wirklich Alle in Riva unterkommen.


*Aktuelle Liste:*


_Wolfgang (asphaltjunkie)
Pascal (Pacman)
Michael (Stunt-Beck)+ Begleitung
Barbara (Redfraggle)
Uwe (Handlampe)
Claus (Bagatellschaden)
Melanie (surftigresa)
Ralf (blitzfitz)
Sylvia (KiBa)
Thomas (daywalker74)

Auf der "Nicht 100% sicher Liste:

Daniel (MieMaMeise)_


----------



## Bagatellschaden (10. Februar 2009)

So langsam kann man ja anfangen, sich warmzufahren und einzustimmen.


----------



## willibike (19. Februar 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde an dem Termin auch gerne mitkommen.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Hi Mountainbikefreunde!
Legt Euren Termin doch einfach vom 19.-26.Sept.2009 dann seit Ihr zur gleichen Zeit wie die 8  Biker von mtblev (Mountainbiker Leverkusen) am Lago!
Leider ist unsere Tour Ausgebucht, sonst würden wir Euch mitnehmen!


----------



## Handlampe (19. Februar 2009)

willibike schrieb:


> Hi Mountainbikefreunde!
> Legt Euren Termin doch einfach vom 19.-26.Sept.2009 dann seit Ihr zur gleichen Zeit wie die 8  Biker von mtblev (Mountainbiker Leverkusen) am Lago!
> Leider ist unsere Tour Ausgebucht, sonst würden wir Euch mitnehmen!



Hi Mountainbikefreund

Wir brauchen niemanden der uns mitnimmt....wir kriegen das auch selber hin 

Leider können wir den Termin nicht verschieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (19. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Mountainbikefreund
> 
> Wir brauchen niemanden der uns mitnimmt....wir kriegen das auch selber hin



Ja,  wenn man den Garda-See um 90° drehen könnte, dann würden ihn auch die "Tomburger" nicht verfehlen - aber so .......


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. Februar 2009)

Derk schrieb:


> Ja,  wenn man den Garda-See um 90° drehen könnte, dann würden ihn auch die "Tomburger" nicht verfehlen - aber so .......



Ach, wir verfahren uns einfach so lange, bis es platsch! macht. Irgendein See wird's dann schon sein.


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Februar 2009)

Wie gut das es, sollte es hart auf hart kommen, kleine elektronische Helferlein gibt!
Freue mich schon auf den ersten Sprung ins Wasser!


----------



## mikkael (19. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Aktuelle Liste:
> 
> Wolfgang (asphaltjunkie)
> Pascal (Pacman)
> ...


Diese Liste ist nicht vollständig.


----------



## Handlampe (19. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Super erfreulich. Noch ein TT'ler mehr....und dann sogar noch Verwandschaft
> 
> ...und Mikkael habe ich auch ganz übersehen...
> 
> ...



...upps....hier biste aber drin...


----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2009)

Sehr schÃ¶n, ein weiteres TT-Mitglied ist dabei.
Manni, du muÃt mir nur sagen ob du auch mit in das Hotel mÃ¶chtest bzw. dann wie lange. Um die Heimfahrt muÃt du dich dann ja selber kÃ¼mmern.

Ich denke, wir machen vorher eh noch mal ein Treffen der Teilnehmer.



*Aktuelle Liste:*


_Wolfgang (asphaltjunkie)
Pascal (Pacman)
Michael (Stunt-Beck)+Begleitung
Barbara (Redfraggle)
Uwe (Handlampe)
Claus (Bagatellschaden)
Melanie (surftigresa)
Ralf (blitzfitz)
Sylvia (KiBa)
Thomas (daywalker74)
Mikkael


Teilzeitteilnehmer:

Manni

Auf der "Nicht 100% sicherâ Liste:

Daniel (MieMaMeise)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (17. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Endtermin zur Anmeldung zum TT-Gardaseetripp:
> 
> *1. April 2009*


 
Da der Stichtag immer näher rückt, wollte ich das Thema Übernachtung noch mal aufgreifen. Bildet sich eine Campingfraktion oder habt Ihr alle vor ins Hotel zu gehen?

Wenn sich noch mehr zum Campen finden, würde ich auch gerne mit WoMo anreisen. Wenn nicht, Uwe bitte auch für mich Platz im Hotel vorsehen.

Viele Grüsse,
Melanie


----------



## Redfraggle (19. März 2009)

Es wäre schön, im Interesse der Organisation, wenn sich die Teilnehmer einmal äußern würden, ob Hotel oder Campingplatz angesagt ist.
Melanie hat ja schon darauf aufmerksam gemacht, daß der 1. April nicht mehr soweit hin ist.Also, Jungs und Mädels kommt in die Puschen 

!


----------



## PacMan (21. März 2009)

Ein Wohnmobil besitze ich nicht. Notfalls penn' ich auch im Zelt, wenn's irgendwo einen sicheren Stellplatz für mein Rad gibt. 
Aber eigentlich ist mir nach so 'ner schönen Gardasee-Biketour ein gemütliches Hotelzimmer schon lieber.


----------



## Handlampe (21. März 2009)

*Aktuelle Liste:*


_Wolfgang (asphaltjunkie)
Pascal (Pacman)
Michael (Stunt-Beck)+Begleitung
Barbara (Redfraggle)
Uwe (Handlampe)
Claus (Bagatellschaden)
Melanie (surftigresa)
Ralf (blitzfitz)
Sylvia (KiBa)
Thomas (daywalker74)
Mikkael


Teilzeitteilnehmer:

Manni

Auf der "Nicht 100% sicherâ Liste:

Daniel (MieMaMeise)_



An alle Teilnehmer (und die, die es vielleicht noch werden wollen)

*Vortreffen im TT Headquarter am ersten Aprilwochenende.*

Termin steht noch nicht 100% fest. Freitag Abend fÃ¤nd ich persÃ¶nlich nicht schlecht. Ihr kÃ¶nnt euch ja melden, wann ihr Zeit habt. WÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich schÃ¶n, wenn alle dabei sein kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## PacMan (21. März 2009)

Wenn ich mich da einmischen darf: ich empfehle Doodle zur Terminfindung.
Ich habe mal 'ne Umfrage mit für die ersten zwei April-Wochenenden erstellt. Bitte hier klicken und eintragen.
Ich habe jetzt Freitag bis Sonntag ausgewählt. Uhrzeiten wollte ich noch keine vorschlagen. Auf Wunsch kann ich die Umfrage um weitere Tage erweitern und auch bestimmte Uhrzeiten zur Auswahl stellen.


----------



## Handlampe (21. März 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich da einmischen darf: ich empfehle Doodle zur Terminfindung.
> Ich habe mal 'ne Umfrage mit für die ersten zwei April-Wochenenden erstellt. Bitte hier klicken und eintragen.
> Ich habe jetzt Freitag bis Sonntag ausgewählt. Uhrzeiten wollte ich noch keine vorschlagen. Auf Wunsch kann ich die Umfrage um weitere Tage erweitern und auch bestimmte Uhrzeiten zur Auswahl stellen.



Hach...ich liebe Umfragen


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> *Aktuelle Liste:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir passt der Samstag oder Sonntag besser da ich Freitags arbeiten muss.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. März 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, im Interesse der Organisation, wenn sich die Teilnehmer einmal äußern würden, ob Hotel oder Campingplatz angesagt ist.



Die Campingplätze liegen doch alle recht außerhalb? Ich meine, es wäre in diesem Fall ein Hotel besser, da wir alle zentraler wohnen würden.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. März 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich da einmischen darf: ich empfehle Doodle zur Terminfindung.



Guter Tipp! Kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Handlampe (23. März 2009)

Ich verweise noch einmal auf die Umfrage von Pascal, wegen des Vortreffens.

*
 Bitte hier klicken*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. März 2009)

Ich versuche es noch einmal auf diese Weise. Ich möchte zum Bikeevent am Gardasee fahren. Es findet vom 30.04-03.05. statt. Sollte noch jemand mitfahren wollen soll er sich bei mir melden.
Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2009)

Kleine Änderung in der Liste:

Manni bekommt keinen Ausgang, dafür hat Oli Freigang. 




*Aktuelle Liste:*


_Wolfgang (asphaltjunkie)
Pascal (Pacman)
Michael (Stunt-Beck)+Begleitung
Barbara (Redfraggle)
Uwe (Handlampe)
Claus (Bagatellschaden)
Melanie (surftigresa)
Ralf (blitzfitz)
Sylvia (KiBa)
Thomas (daywalker74)
Mikkael
Oli (Scottti)


Auf der "Nicht 100% sicher Liste:

Daniel (MieMaMeise)_


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. März 2009)

Hallo Uwe steht denn schon fest um wieviel Uhr du das Treffen veranstalten willst? Wenn es Sonntag stattfindet wäre es schön wenn es nicht zu früh ist. Da ich am Sonntag um 14 Uhr noch beim letzten Lauf vom Poison-Cup mitfahre. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (30. März 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe steht denn schon fest um wieviel Uhr du das Treffen veranstalten willst? Wenn es Sonntag stattfindet wäre es schön wenn es nicht zu früh ist. Da ich am Sonntag um 14 Uhr noch beim letzten Lauf vom Poison-Cup mitfahre. Gruß Micha.




Der Sonntag scheint sich als Termin zu festigen.

Ich denke, 19 Uhr wäre ne gute Zeit.


----------



## PacMan (30. März 2009)

Wo muss ich denn hin kommen?

Damit sich die Reise für mich lohnt, würde ich mich vorher über eine Tour freuen!


----------



## Handlampe (1. April 2009)

Termin für das Vortreffen:


Sonntag: 5.April 2009

Weberstr.144
53347 Alfter

19 UHR


----------



## Enrgy (1. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Die Campingplätze liegen doch alle recht außerhalb? Ich meine, es wäre in diesem Fall ein Hotel besser, da wir alle zentraler wohnen würden.



 Die Campingplätze in Trobole sind ja mal sowas von zentral, besser gehts nicht. Vom Maroadi biste in 5min an der Winds Bar und Meckis liegt quasi gegenüber. Neben dem Maroadi gibts auch noch nen Platz. Und die Plätze in Riva sind doch auch mit direktem Zugang zur Strandpromenade.

Etwas außerhalb liegt dagegen Uwes Appartment/Hotel...

Wer abgelegen zelten will, fährt zum Ledro See...


----------



## Handlampe (1. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Etwas außerhalb liegt dagegen Uwes Appartment/Hotel...




Joo, das nenn ich mal abgelegen.....2 Minuten bis zum Hafen von Riva.


----------



## Handlampe (1. April 2009)

Achja, Pascal, eine Tour gibt es natürlich auch vor dem Treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (1. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Achja, Pascal, eine Tour gibt es natürlich auch vor dem Treffen.


Zwar eine wackelige Angelegenheit für mich [Treffen, nicht die Reise], aber erst mal angemeldet.


----------



## PacMan (1. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Achja, Pascal, eine Tour gibt es natürlich auch vor dem Treffen.


Ah super! 
Ich freu mich schon! (Auf die Tour, das Treffen und die Reise )


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. April 2009)

Hallo Uwe, ich habe mir eben noch einmal die Preisliste ausgedruckt. Meine Preise weichen aber um einiges ab. Wenn man ein Mini- Zimmer nimmt bezahlt man in unserer Zeit 448,- Euro. Ich denke wir sollten uns noch einmal Kurzschließen Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (6. April 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe, ich habe mir eben noch einmal die Preisliste ausgedruckt. Meine Preise weichen aber um einiges ab. Wenn man ein Mini- Zimmer nimmt bezahlt man in unserer Zeit 448,- Euro. Ich denke wir sollten uns noch einmal Kurzschließen Gruß Micha.



Jau, hab ich am Abend auch noch festgestellt, war da wohl im falschen Monat. Allerdings stimmen deine Daten auch nicht ganz. Hab nämlich heute das Angebot vom Exelsior bekommen:


Nach meiner Bestätigung werde ich möglichst schnell sehr viel Geld von euch eintreiben. Das Excelsior verlangt nämlich 50 % Anzahlung

Ich werde die einzelnen Preise Jedem mitteilen.

Ich zitiere hier mal:

_Für Ihre Gruppe von 13 Personen, wie gewünscht, freuen wir uns Ihnen was folgt anzubieten:



1. Angebot : 

Nr. 4 x Wohnungen MINI  JEDE Type A  22 qm, mit Steg, direkt am See  Photo in  Gallery 1 - 2:     www.residence-excelsior.com 

Nr. 4 x Wohnungen JEDE für 2+1 Personen mit Schlafzimmer mit Doppelbett , SAT TV, Badezimmer mit Dusche, Wohnküche, Zustellbett, Tisch mit Stühle auf dem Bootssteg vor der Wohnung, sowie Liegestühle und Sonnenschirm .

In der Zeit : vom 05. bis zum 12.09.2009 ( 7 Nächte ) kostet eine Wohnung für 2+1 Personen Euro 497,00 alles inklusive.

Nr. 4 Wohnungen für 8+4 Personen kosten Euro 1.988,00 alles inklusive



UND 



Doppelwohnung Type B 44 qm + Fronttüre, privater Steg direkt am See, Fotogalerie 1-2   www.residence-excelsior.com


Eine Doppelwohnung für 4 Personen mit 2 Schlafzimmern mit Doppelbett mit SAT TV, 2 Badezimmern mit Dusche, 1 Wohnküche, Tische mit Stühlen auf dem Privat Steg vor der Wohnung direkt am See, sowie Liegestühle und Sonnenschirme, kostet in der Zeit vom 05. bis zum 12.09.2009 ( 7 Nächte ) Euro 980,00 alles inklusive für 4 Personen.



PLUS



Extras : Euro 9,00 pro Tag für ein kleines Haustier / 7 Nächte = Euro 63,00





Im Preis inbegriffen: Bettwäsche, Handtücher, Haartrockner, SAT-TV , Endreinigung, Steuern, Gebühren, Strom, Kalt und Warmwasser.

Mitzubringen sind: Strand  oder Badetücher, Geschirrtücher, Servietten, Toilettenpapier, Putzmittel, Filtergerät für deutschen Kaffee, Besonderheiten die Sie zum Kochen benötigen. 



Bei Ankunft ist eine Kaution in Höhe von Euro 50,00 für MINI und Euro 100,00 für Doppel-Wohnung zu entrichten, die am Ende des Aufenthaltes wieder vergütet wird.



Check in    :   ab 15:30 bis 19:00 Uhr
Check out  :  von 9:00 bis 10:00 Uhr


_


----------



## Handlampe (6. April 2009)

Ich habe eine geschlossene IG für die Reise gegründet und alle Mitfahrer eingeladen. Hier gibt es dann genauere Informationen für alle Mitfahrer.

Denkt dran dass ihr die Einladung annehmen müsst um die Beiträge in der IG sehen zu können.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. April 2009)

Bei den Preisen werde ich mal schauen ob ich meinen Hund nicht anders unter bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (7. April 2009)

Uwe und ich waren da 2003 (oder 2004?) schon mal in einer größeren Gruppe.
Wenn sich das Hotel nicht sehr verändert hat, ist die Lage top und die über den See gebaute Terasse bei gutem Wetter absolut Gruppen-frühstückstauglich. Nur die Zimmer/Appartments mit dem Beistellbett boten weder dem Doppelbett noch dem Küchenschläfer Privatssphäre, da es keine Tür zwischen den Räumen gab. Wir hatten den Tagträumer mit im Zimmer...blieb ja in der Familie  Wenn man das weis, ist alles andere wirklich super für eine Gruppe! Vielleicht ist das jetzt sogar anders.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. April 2009)

Also Uwe ich hatte die 448,- auf das Mini für 2 Personen bezogen. Ich habe allerdings noch nicht herausgefunden wo der Unterschied zwischen Mini für 2 und Mini für 3 liegt. Wenn es nur in der Belegung unterschiedlich wäre, würde es ja dann für die Paare unterm Strich noch einemal etwas günstiger. Wobei wegen der 50 Euro werden wir das nicht absagen oder?


----------



## Handlampe (7. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Uwe und ich waren da 2003 (oder 2004?) schon mal in einer größeren Gruppe.
> Wenn sich das Hotel nicht sehr verändert hat, ist die Lage top und die über den See gebaute Terasse bei gutem Wetter absolut Gruppen-frühstückstauglich. Nur die Zimmer/Appartments mit dem Beistellbett boten weder dem Doppelbett noch dem Küchenschläfer Privatssphäre, da es keine Tür zwischen den Räumen gab.



Ja genau, Karin. Das habe ich den Mitfahrern auch schon so weitergegeben, daher werden die meisten 3'er mit 2 Personen belegt sein


----------



## Handlampe (1. September 2009)

Ich wollte diesen Fred noch mal nach vorne bringen, da wir eine (Ex) Mitfahrerin haben, die jetzt doch gerne mitfahren möchte und es auch tatsächlich noch ein freies Appartment in der Woche gibt, ihr dieses allerdings alleine zu teuer ist.

Also: Für alle Kurzentschlossenen:


1 Woche Gardasee ab kommenden Samstag


Einfach hier im Fred melden...


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2009)

Hi,

das mit der Ex könnte aber mißverständlich sein 

Lust hätte ich schon, aber leider keinen Urlaub... 

Wünsche Euch aber eine tolle und vor allem stuntfreie Zeit mit Sonne satt  !

Sehen uns danach gesund und munter wieder!

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## AnjaR (3. September 2009)

Hi,
wir waren in den Sommerferien schon fast 3 Wochen am Gardesee biken und klettern.  Lust auf mehr hätte ich schon, aber alles geht nicht.
Wünsche Euch daher viel Spaß, Sonne und eine unfallfreie Zeit.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. September 2009)

Hmmm, 
gib mal ein paar Infos / Preis / An bzw. Abreise / Touren da / u.s.w.


----------



## Handlampe (3. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> gib mal ein paar Infos / Preis / An bzw. Abreise / Touren da / u.s.w.



Tach Sven

Clarissa sagte mir der Preis des Apartments liegt bei 680 die Woche. Mit der Fahrerei müsstet ihr dann unter euch aus machen. Wir sind zur Zeit 13 Personen in so ziemlich allen Leistungsklassen, Tourenmäßig müsste auf jeden Fall was für dich dabei sein.
Entscheiden müsstesat du dich allerdings schnell- genauer gesagt bis heute Abend. Bei Interesse kann ich dir dann auch die Tel Nr von Clarissa geben.

Ich lad dich noch zur IG ein, dann kannst du dir einen ÜBerblick verschaffen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. September 2009)

Hallo Uwe,
ich denke, hier erreiche ich dich am sichersten ... 
Wenn ihr am Gardasee seid, check' von dort aus mal vorsichtshalber deine Email (so Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nächste Woche). Ich schicke noch mal Infos zu Finale Ligure raus. Ob die dann für dich/euch interessant sind, weiß ich nicht, aber sicher ist sicher.

Ride On! und gute Reise und natürlich viel Spaß am See der Sehnsucht 
Stefan


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. September 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tach Sven
> 
> Clarissa sagte mir der Preis des Apartments liegt bei 680 die Woche. Mit der Fahrerei müsstet ihr dann unter euch aus machen. Wir sind zur Zeit 13 Personen in so ziemlich allen Leistungsklassen, Tourenmäßig müsste auf jeden Fall was für dich dabei sein.
> Entscheiden müsstesat du dich allerdings schnell- genauer gesagt bis heute Abend. Bei Interesse kann ich dir dann auch die Tel Nr von Clarissa geben.
> ...



Hallo Uwe , danke für die Einladung 
Bin mal grob drüber geflogen und muss sagen nicht schlecht aufgezogen . 
Aber das Leistungsniveau erscheint für mich zur Zeit zu hoch(klotz am Bein) . 
Ebenso der Zeitliche Aspekt wenn ich das richtig lese ist das ja schon dieses WO . 
Unter den Punkten muss ich dir leider Absagen . 
Wünsche euch aber viel Spass / gutes Wetter und sturzfreie Touren 

P.S. und macht schöne Fotos . 

Also viiiiiieeeeeellllllll Spaaaasssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (3. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das mit der Ex könnte aber mißverständlich sein
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt!?
Sind die 4 Wochen schon um !


----------



## sun909 (4. September 2009)

Ne, bin ja auch ganz vernünftig und schone...kotz  ...

Aber Bock hätte ich trotzdem!

Muss aber am Montag erst nochmal zum Doc.

Lasst es euch gutgehn und trinkt ein Gläschen Rotwein für mich mit  

Schöne Gruesse
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. September 2009)

So das mit der Clarissa hat sich erledigt. Sie fährt nun statt meiner einer mit. So kommt wenigstens mein Auto zum Gardasee.


----------



## sun909 (4. September 2009)

Wie, was ist mit dir?

Krank? Arbeit? Kind?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. September 2009)

Kranker Vater deshalb Arbeit. Ist es nicht schön selbständig zu sein?


----------



## sun909 (4. September 2009)

Sch...

Selbst+Ständig, so heißt das ja...

Kleiner Trost, das Wetter hier wird ab Montag ganz ordentlich 

Na ja, ok, kein Vergleich aber ein Versuch war es ja wert...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (4. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Lasst es euch gutgehn und trinkt ein Gläschen Rotwein für mich mit
> 
> Schöne Gruesse
> Carsten



Werden wir und melden uns offiziell für den Urlaub ab.
Bis denne!


----------

